# Moving my new ShopFox M1112 lathe



## Maplehead (Apr 16, 2021)

Hi All
After this freak April snow storm passes I am going to attempt moving my new lathe down to my basement machine shop.
What do you all think of my approach?
The lathe is currently bolted into a pallet like structure. (I removed the real pallet.)
My ramp is four 2" x 6" x 8' braced lumber with a 1/2" sheet of plywood screwed in on top.
The ramp is just leaning into rock wall.
I plan to hook up my manual 1 ton worm gear winch to my trucks hitch and then use the winch to slowly lower onto plywood at bottom.
Obviously the tail end of the lathe will be sticking out a bunch before it starts to angle down.
Any thoughts on bad things that may arise?
As always, any and all help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## jwmelvin (Apr 16, 2021)

Seems like a reasonable plan generally but when the lathe is pivoting on the edge to along with the ramp, it will have a lot of leverage on the winch line. I’d want at least a backup (ratchet strap, etc.) and ideally a backup that is pulling from an angle aligned with the ramp. Do you have by chance a hoist to lift with? If so that could be positioned near the edge to lift the heavy end and control the transition. Also think about how to manage the bottom transition without standing downhill of the lathe. Since that is probably impossible (I imagine some pry bars to help get onto the bottom platform), backup straps are especially important. Please go slowly and make sure the backups are properly set for each increment.


----------



## Maplehead (Apr 16, 2021)

jwmelvin said:


> Seems like a reasonable plan generally but when the lathe is pivoting on the edge to along with the ramp, it will have a lot of leverage on the winch line. I’d want at least a backup (ratchet strap, etc.) and ideally a backup that is pulling from an angle aligned with the ramp. Do you have by chance a hoist to lift with? If so that could be positioned near the edge to lift the heavy end and control the transition. Also think about how to manage the bottom transition without standing downhill of the lathe. Since that is probably impossible (I imagine some pry bars to help get onto the bottom platform), backup straps are especially important. Please go slowly and make sure the backups are properly set for each increment.


I have a hoist but nowhere to attched it above the lathe. Will use the hoist once inside the shop. I wished I could have lowered this sideways but there's a granite curb in the way that's in concrete. I know this will be challenging. I don't like the idea of the tail end of the lathe going out and hanging over and then the sudden see-saw effect to lower it onto the ramp. Also, once at the bottom it will be awkward to turn and lower the top gear head end to the bottom platform. I'll use gas pipes to roll the lathe into the basement.


----------



## jwmelvin (Apr 16, 2021)

I was thinking of an engine hoist that could provide some vertical lift to the uphill end before hitting the pivot point. A wood frame could accomplish the same thing. Alternatively, a controllable support for the cantilevered downhill end could work. Like a scissor jack to control the transition.


----------



## Maplehead (Apr 16, 2021)

jwmelvin said:


> I was thinking of an engine hoist that could provide some vertical lift to the uphill end before hitting the pivot point. A wood frame could accomplish the same thing. Alternatively, a controllable support for the cantilevered downhill end could work. Like a scissor jack to control the transition.


I bought one last summer to move my new G0678 mill. That went down the stairs on a ramp. The engine hoist was a heavy duty one and not a foldable kind so I had to sell it. I bought and sold it for like $150. They're now around $500 on CL.


----------



## matthewsx (Apr 16, 2021)

You may be able to rent a hoist.


----------



## macardoso (Apr 16, 2021)

As a rock climber, I used a belay device to move my lathe and a robot into my basement shop. One of these with a climbing rated carabiner and some static rope made quick work of the job.






						Amazon.com : Black Diamond Equipment - ATC-XP - Blue : Sports & Outdoors
					

Amazon.com : Black Diamond Equipment - ATC-XP - Blue : Sports & Outdoors



					www.amazon.com
				




A falling human generates a lot more than 1000lb of load on this, and they're rated well beyond that.

Specifically these are made to hold and easily lower a load on a rope. I always move heavy stuff with a buddy and a backup line in case my lifting or lowering line fails

Not saying this is the right or best way to do it, but it works well for me.


----------



## macardoso (Apr 16, 2021)

Here was our setup. My buddy was in the pic - so I blanked his face.

Chains into the ceiling joists, 2 belay devices each carrying independent ropes



Lathe went down a simple ramp. Ropes went through a riser in the basement stairs


----------



## Maplehead (Apr 16, 2021)

macardoso said:


> Here was our setup. My buddy was in the pic - so I blanked his face.
> 
> Chains into the ceiling joists, 2 belay devices each carrying independent ropes
> 
> ...


Interesting. You really took that sucker apart. I'm bringing mine down complete, minus the stand.


----------



## macardoso (Apr 16, 2021)

Maplehead said:


> Interesting. You really took that sucker apart. I'm bringing mine down complete, minus the stand.


Wasn't so much for the weight as I could not get it through the door and narrow landing in one piece. Also it was filthy when I bought it and required a very deep clean.


----------



## rabler (Apr 16, 2021)

I


Maplehead said:


> Interesting. You really took that sucker apart. I'm bringing mine down complete, minus the stand.


I’d take the tailstock, toolpost, steady rest and chuck off.  Not a whole lot of weight but it may knock off a 100 lbs.


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 16, 2021)

I'd take the motor off too- but that's me


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Apr 17, 2021)

I hope that you don't have the same crappy HF winch with hardly any braking that I do.
Good luck with the move.
We got about 8" of snow here in Central MA.


----------



## Aaron_W (Apr 17, 2021)

rabler said:


> I
> 
> I’d take the tailstock, toolpost, steady rest and chuck off.  Not a whole lot of weight but it may knock off a 100 lbs.



I'd remove any handles that stick out as well. Not just weight, but removes some items that could snag and break while moving.

If you don't remove the carriage, do ensure it is securely locked in place, and maybe even tie it down with a strap as extra security. It is surprising how much speed an unlocked carriage can build in a short distance. Or so I've heard...   (thankfully it happened to me with a small lathe and I was able to stop it with my hand before it made a sudden stop against the head stock).


----------



## Maplehead (Apr 17, 2021)

Shootymacshootface said:


> I hope that you don't have the same crappy HF winch with hardly any braking that I do.
> Good luck with the move.
> We got about 8" of snow here in Central MA.


Actually is is their 1 ton winch, but it's the work gear version which should not rapidly unwind. We got a lot of snow fall but fortunately no snow accumilation.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Apr 17, 2021)

I have their 2500# ATV  winch and I use it with a snatch block. It doesn't hold worth a darn. I thought that worm gears would hold better.
Be careful!


----------



## Maplehead (Apr 17, 2021)

UPDATE:
My neighbor assisted on the winch. All gear was rated for 1 ton and went like a breeze, albeit a slow one.
The lathe is in the house.


----------



## epanzella (Apr 17, 2021)

That looks EXACTLY like my GRIZZLY G4003G. The instructions that came with my lathe had the lifting strap wrapping around the bottom rod right by the switch. Other guys that followed those instructions ended up with a broken switch. Below is a pic on how I lifted mine to put it on the stand.  I put the 2500 lb strap as close to the chuck as I could get it and balanced the CG by moving the carriage and then locking it. Tailstock was left on for balance to offset the weight of the headstock. In the pic that lathe is supported only by the strap. Good luck.


----------



## matthewsx (Apr 17, 2021)

Looks like a decent sized hobby lathe 

If you've got almost $1700 coming back from the seller you should be able to build a very nice stand with money left over. You could probably even buy a new welder if needed to make it happen....

John


----------



## BGHansen (Apr 17, 2021)

I'm getting lazy in my older days.  If you're getting some decent money back from the seller for the bait and switch from the lack of stand, maybe consider a stand for a 4003 from Grizzly?  For about $600 it's at your door step.  You'd probably paint it to match your Shop Fox.  In fact, maybe contact Grizzly and see if they have a stand for the M1112?

Bruce


----------



## Maplehead (Apr 17, 2021)

epanzella said:


> That looks EXACTLY like my GRIZZLY G4003G. The instructions that came with my lathe had the lifting strap wrapping around the bottom rod right by the switch. Other guys that followed those instructions ended up with a broken switch. Below is a pic on how I lifted mine to put it on the stand.  I put the 2500 lb strap as close to the chuck as I could get it and balanced the CG by moving the carriage and then locking it. Tailstock was left on for balance to offset the weight of the headstock. In the pic that lathe is supported only by the strap. Good luck.


The M1112 is a slightly more glorified 4003G. Supposedly some better quality parts but really the same lathe.


----------



## Maplehead (Apr 17, 2021)

BGHansen said:


> I'm getting lazy in my older days.  If you're getting some decent money back from the seller for the bait and switch from the lack of stand, maybe consider a stand for a 4003 from Grizzly?  For about $600 it's at your door step.  You'd probably paint it to match your Shop Fox.  In fact, maybe contact Grizzly and see if they have a stand for the M1112?
> 
> Bruce
> 
> ...


That price definitely beats the m1112 stands but some say tose sheet metal ones have a lot of vibration.
I have a niced welder. Maybe I'll make a stand or maybe go this route. Still thinking about it. I'm also not opposed to a wooden bench to put it on, made with 4x4 lumber.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Apr 17, 2021)

Nice lathe!
You are going to love that machine. 
Don't forget about the wifey upstairs, they get lonely easily.


----------



## jwmelvin (Apr 18, 2021)

Glad the move went well. Thanks for the update.


----------

